# Previous questioning at border and return visit



## Lorelli (Jan 6, 2012)

Several years ago, on one particular visit to my then boyfriend in the States, I was questioned stringently and at length at the border. I was eventually given a three month entry clearance, however, the officer was very clearly not pleased with my frequent visits there. 
I haven't been back to the States since that visit, and I've been married to my then boyfriend for a few years now. We've since settled in the UK. We're hoping to visit his family in the States for this Thanksgiving, but my previous experience at the border makes me wonder if I'll have a problem getting through... Is this the sort of thing that will remain a red flag on my record? 
If so, is there anything I should be doing to mitigate such a problem?
Thanks for any guidance!


----------



## Thaicat (Dec 21, 2013)

This is becoming common...my fiancee on her first uk visit ...was questioned at length..it was the first time she had flown internationally.. she had money and because I paid the ticket...they stamped her passport. I can not say I was pleased since shes no history as an overstayer. Surely visiting your fiancee is allowed to usa !! That is awful.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You've got a couple of things going for you that you didn't last time. First of all, you'll be traveling with your husband, so there is considerably less concern that your "visit" will turn into an overstay.

Secondly, you haven't been traveling "frequently" to the US lately. If it has been a few years since your last visit, and you're both resident in the UK, it should be much smoother than in the past.

If you can, try to go through the immigration control line together. (Sometimes they get sticky about this, but very often your US spouse can go with you through the "non US citizens" line.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Thaicat (Dec 21, 2013)

Does this mean...once they have flagged you...you are going to be prevented from entering easily.
My partner visited me.. no.previous visits..we were just friends..but sort of dating too. I bought the ticket and left her paperwork on the plane by accident. They called me in arrivals to verify all she said. Let her through after ages but stamped her brand new passport...seems a bit o.t.t as it was the officers first day on the job..we want to complain but do not know who to. 
We are now engaged.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

As you posted you had entered the US frequently. As spouse to a US citizen I would take a few so called binding ties - info on contracts, accounts, property as a just in case measure. Otherwise enjoy your trip


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

If your expectation is that, as a foreign guest visitor, you will _never_ be asked "annoying" personal questions over a lengthy period of time at passport control, then I would recommend you not travel internationally.


----------



## Thaicat (Dec 21, 2013)

My worry was my partners 'red flag' on a first visit.... I wonder if this will stop a uk visit later this year..she got the stamp on her first international trip last Nov. :/


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Thaicat said:


> Does this mean...once they have flagged you...you are going to be prevented from entering easily.
> My partner visited me.. no.previous visits..we were just friends..but sort of dating too. I bought the ticket and left her paperwork on the plane by accident. They called me in arrivals to verify all she said. Let her through after ages but stamped her brand new passport...seems a bit o.t.t as it was the officers first day on the job..we want to complain but do not know who to.
> We are now engaged.


It really depends on so many things - frequency of visits, what you say when they ask you the old "business or pleasure" question, and sometimes it's simple luck of the draw.

And, FWIW, I've had "weird questions" even when I'm entering the US on my US passport. (They pretty much HAVE to let me in.) After a long flight, maybe I was just giving off a "bad vibe" or something. 

Hence, the usual advice to answer just the question you're asked - truthfully, in as much good humor as you can muster, and without trying to be clever or anticipate what the "right" answer is supposed to be. They've got a job to do and you just want to make things as easy as possible for them to do it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Thaicat (Dec 21, 2013)

Just a little worried she will be refused next time... She had just started her new job but I know she is looking at a short study course so I hope this and her job ties her to the USA and allows her in.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Thaicat said:


> Just a little worried she will be refused next time... She had just started her new job but I know she is looking at a short study course so I hope this and her job ties her to the USA and allows her in.


You may be confusing posters by going off their questions.
Your fiancée is in the US and visits the UK?


----------



## Thaicat (Dec 21, 2013)

Apologies..yes..and was also red flagged on her first visit. I am worried a second visit will see her refused entry.. at the time we were friends/seeing each other. We are now engaged... I bought ticket..it was a first passport and shes never travelled out of the US previously.


----------



## Lorelli (Jan 6, 2012)

BBCWatcher said:


> If your expectation is that, as a foreign guest visitor, you will _never_ be asked "annoying" personal questions over a lengthy period of time at passport control, then I would recommend you not travel internationally.


On the contrary: I am concerned about being turned away at the border and was simply asking for thoughts on how to prepare. I wasn't complaining about being asked personal or 'annoying' questions. 

Thanks Bev and twostep for the helpful info.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

That's why the first word I wrote was "if." Glad to hear it. 

FYI, there is never any _guarantee_ one will be admitted to a foreign country. Simply take the necessary documentation (and more if you like), obey all laws, get on the plane, and answer the immigration questions asked truthfully, courteously, and succinctly. In the unlikely event your plane ride is followed by a return plane ride sooner than you expected, so be it. It's not productive to worry about outcomes you cannot control.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Riknos (May 19, 2013)

This:



BBCWatcher said:


> If your expectation is that, as a foreign guest visitor, you will _never_ be asked "annoying" personal questions over a lengthy period of time at passport control, then I would recommend you not travel internationally.


CHILL OUT! It's part of the border agency's JOB to quiz people when they visit other countries, I had it every time I went to the US, my wife each time she came to the UK.. it's no biggy personally and wouldn't put me off. As long as you're not doing anything wrong you've got nothing to worry about.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Thaicat said:


> Just a little worried she will be refused next time... She had just started her new job but I know she is looking at a short study course so I hope this and her job ties her to the USA and allows her in.


I see now that you're talking about entry to the UK, not to the US. Each country has their own "style" when it comes to border entry posts. Did you ever watch that BBC show they had on the behind the scenes goings on at Heathrow? Really interesting, but they always seemed to have strange and interesting episodes involving the border patrol folks. 

To be honest about it, I've found the British border people to be very nice, as long as you're up front and pleasant with them. And that includes one time when I was really tired from a long flight and said more than I should have. You just need to answer their questions and have the necessary backup should they question or doubt your intention to stay only for a short period.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Lorelli said:


> On the contrary: I am concerned about being turned away at the border and was simply asking for thoughts on how to prepare. I wasn't complaining about being asked personal or 'annoying' questions.
> 
> Thanks Bev and twostep for the helpful info.


No reason to reinvent the wheel. You are married to a US citizen, your life is in the UK. Why should you be refused entry as visitor?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Thaicat said:


> Apologies..yes..and was also red flagged on her first visit. I am worried a second visit will see her refused entry.. at the time we were friends/seeing each other. We are now engaged... I bought ticket..it was a first passport and shes never travelled out of the US previously.


Why do you not post questions regarding UK protocol in the UK forum? You may get responses from posters who have been in the situation there.


----------



## Thaicat (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes..questioning im not worried about.. but what is a flagged passport ? They said theyd check my fiancee next time she came to the uk... they stamped her passport and shes worried to come back..as she was told shed been flagged. Shes not travelled to uk before that..or out states. This is why were worried


----------



## Thaicat (Dec 21, 2013)

Oops oh yes.. I apologise. Sorry guys.


----------



## Lorelli (Jan 6, 2012)

BBCWatcher said:


> In the unlikely event your plane ride is followed by a return plane ride sooner than you expected, so be it. It's not productive to worry about outcomes you cannot control.


True.  From this thread, I've ascertained that being able to demonstrate 'binding ties' (through my job contract, home ownership documents and bank accounts) could be helpful at the border. See, my concern _was_ productive!  

As for chilling out, thanks also Riknos for that advice. The way I chill is by being prepared!


----------

